# Timex Electric Dashboard Watch



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Haven't bought a watch for ages ( :sadwalk: ) but couldn't let this little beauty pass me by...

Box isn't perfect but still very presentable, but the watch has clearly never seen a wrist or a strap. In fact, since the tape is still on the self-adhesive back, it probably hasn't seen a car dashboard either...so may be just a desk. And being a Timex Electric, it turned up from the US still going and showing the correct time; as Timex said "They Take a Licking and Keep on Ticking" 














































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not so keen on the oldies, but that's a great find mate, nice one! :thumbsup:

The way modern watches are going, size wise, you could probably put the whole thing on a strap and wear it... :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice find Paul looking at the condition of that I would say it,s never been out of it,s box. Did it come from the bay or another source as I must of missed it as I,m always trawling through the Electric watch sales.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Nice find Paul looking at the condition of that I would say it,s never been out of it,s box. Did it come from the bay or another source as I must of missed it as I,m always trawling through the Electric watch sales.


Ebay Ken...I'm glad you didn't spot it!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a great piece of Timex history, haven't seen one of those around... Wonder if PG has either.

Love the aged tritium dial and hands :yes:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Isn't that something..! Beauty!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Funky.

Shame they didn't give it a quick-release strap.

Can't imagine many folks fumbling around in a freezing car to get the strap off to put it in the holder. Neat idea otherwise.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is amazing!

I cant believe it comes out and you can wear it, very impressive.

I want one B) Thanks for sharing Paul.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Who. Me? said:


> Can't imagine many folks fumbling around in a freezing car to get the strap off to put it in the holder. Neat idea otherwise.


Great thinking, push in and push movement would have completed it :yes:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

That's a lovely piece and in great nick too!

What's the size of it? I'd imagine it might be a little larger than most of that age if it was to be used on a dashboard?? But then I suppose the additional 24 hour ring might compensate??


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So it was *you*? Bu**er! Still, at least it might have decided it wants to "come home" - when you get fed up of it :lol: . Had a punt on it myself, I think it went a tad high, or maybe not, there's not of them a lot about









It's absolutely mint, if the seller had put up those pictures, I'd have bid up a lot higher than I did, it looked a lot poorer in the seller's piccies guys, I can assure you :yes:

Anyhow - luvverly!

(BTW, standard sized, not oversized AFAIK)

PS - could you scan all of the booklet and send me a copy for the Timex site Paul? use

mel-enbraATblueyonder.co.uk

if you can find the time. 'twould be useful :yes:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Ahhhhhh, I wondered where that went.

I too was keeping an eye on it. That was actually it's second time round; glad it went to a good home.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

What a neat idea.... :think: Lucky frakker you.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

That would look really nice in my Riley. :wink2:


----------



## jude (Mar 24, 2009)

incredible condition! Im guessing the battery was not left in the watch..


----------



## know jack (Dec 21, 2011)

ABOUT THE TIMEX DASHBOARD WATCH

I'm new to this forum, so please bear with me. If it's O K to quoat prices, how much did it go for on the auction?

I own one like it. Just put in new battery and it runs just a tad fast. (probly needs cleaning) Only different I see,is

my second hand is strait-tapered type.

Know Jack


----------



## know jack (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a Times Dashboard watch, also. But no box! Anyone have a bax for sale?


----------

